# Relatiivilauseen lyhennys agenttirakenteeksi



## Marsario

Mod note. Thread split from here.

Hei kaikki!
 Opiskeluni takia jouduin lukemaan Fred Karlssonin kirjoittaman Suomen peruskieliopin, ja minulla on nyt kysymyksiä eräistä kohdista, joita en ole varmaa ymmärtäväni oikein.

 (6)    Sivu 110. 





> ”Relatiivilauseet voidaan edelleen lyhentää agenttirakenteiksi, jolloin niistä tulee etumääritteitä ja niiden verbi muuttuu MA-partisiipiksi, joka taipuu adjektiivin tavoin.”


Tämä sääntö toimii vain, jos sivulause ei ole kielteinen ja jos relatiivipronomini toimii sivulauseen objektina (Hyväksyttiin ehdotus, jonka hallitus esitti → Hyväksyttiin hallituksen esittämä ehdotus). Jos relatiivipronomini toimii subjektina, käytetään toista rakennetta, jossa sivulauseen verbi muuttuu VA-partisiipiksi (En pidä ihmisistä, jotka syövät lihaa → En pidä lihaa syövistä ihmisistä).  Jos relatiivipronomini toimii adjektiivina voitaneen joskus käyttää toista rakennetta esim. Tätä musiikkia voi soittaa vain taitava pianisti, jollainen Mari on. → Tätä musiikkia voi soittaa vain Marin tapainen taitava pianisti. En voi kuitenkaan keksiä rakenteita, joilla voitaisiin lyhentää sivulauseen, jossa relatiivipronomini toimii adverbiaalina esim. Haluaisin asua maailmassa, jossa jokainen pitää huolta vain omista asioistaan.


----------



## Gavril

Hei Marsario,

Juuri laatiessani vastausta sinun kysymykseesi, alkuperäinen ketju suljettiin ja sitten jaettiin useiksi osiksi -- siksi joudun jakamaan vastauksenikin.



Marsario said:


> Mod note. Thread split from here.
> 
> Hei kaikki!
> Opiskeluni takia jouduin lukemaan Fred Karlssonin kirjoittaman Suomen peruskieliopin, ja minulla on nyt kysymyksiä eräistä kohdista, joita en ole varmaa ymmärtäväni oikein.
> 
> (6)    Sivu 110.
> Tämä sääntö toimii vain, jos sivulause ei ole kielteinen ja jos relatiivipronomini toimii sivulauseen objektina (Hyväksyttiin ehdotus, jonka hallitus esitti → Hyväksyttiin hallituksen esittämä ehdotus). Jos relatiivipronomini toimii subjektina, käytetään toista rakennetta, jossa sivulauseen verbi muuttuu VA-partisiipiksi (En pidä ihmisistä, jotka syövät lihaa → En pidä lihaa syövistä ihmisistä).



Kyse näyttää kyllä olevan epätäydellisestä selityksestä Karlssonin  puolelta, ellei Karlssonin lausunnon yhteydessä on toinen lause (ehkä sinun lainaamaasi  osaa edeltävä lause), joka selittäisi asian.

Valitettavasti en voi tällä hetkellä tarkistaa tätä -- vaikka omistan  Karlssonin kirjan, en ole vielä sitä tuonut nykyiseen asuinpaikkaani.  Joka tapauksessa se on englanninkielinen ja vanhempi painos kuin sinun.



> Jos relatiivipronomini toimii adjektiivina voitaneen joskus käyttää toista rakennetta esim. Tätä musiikkia voi soittaa vain taitava pianisti, jollainen Mari on. → Tätä musiikkia voi soittaa vain Marin tapainen taitava pianisti. En voi kuitenkaan keksiä rakenteita, joilla voitaisiin lyhentää sivulauseen, jossa relatiivipronomini toimii adverbiaalina esim. Haluaisin asua maailmassa, jossa jokainen pitää huolta vain omista asioistaan.



Ehkä voisi sanoa, _Haluan asua ”jokainen pitää huolta vain omista asioistaan”-tapaisessa maailmassa_.


----------



## Marsario

> Ehkä voisi sanoa, _Haluan asua ”jokainen pitää huolta vain omista asioistaan”-tapaisessa maailmassa_.



Ahaa! Mielenkiintoinen! Itse asiassa, jos on tapa, sinä olet kai löytänyt parhaan!



> Valitettavasti en voi tällä hetkellä tarkistaa tätä -- vaikka omistan   Karlssonin kirjan, en ole vielä sitä tuonut nykyiseen asuinpaikkaani.   Joka tapauksessa se on englanninkielinen ja vanhempi painos kuin sinun.



Ai! En tiennyt, että kirja (tai ainakin vanhempi painos) oli olemassa myös englanniksi!


----------



## DrWatson

Gavril said:


> Ehkä voisi sanoa, _Haluan asua ”jokainen pitää huolta vain omista asioistaan”-tapaisessa maailmassa_.


Miksei noinkin voisi sanoa. Eri asia on, kuulostaako se kovin sujuvalta; mielestäni ei. Yritin keksiä keinoa, jolla siirtää relatiivilause _maailma_-sanan etumääritteeksi, mutten keksinyt mitään. Tarkistin asian, ja totesinkin, että partisiippirakennetta voi käyttää vain jos relatiivipronomini toimii lauseessa objektina tai subjektina:


> Partisiipin käyttö on rajallisempaa kuin relatiivilauseen myös siksi, että partisiipin merkityssuhde pääsanaansa on rajattu (» § 529). Relatiivilause on mahdollinen, vaikka relatiivipronomini ei ole subjektina tai objektina (_lapsi, jolta on viety leikkikalu_, vrt. _*leikkikalu viety lapsi_).


(Lähde: VISK §531)


----------



## mievaan

"Haluaisin asua maailmassa, jossa jokainen pitää huolta vain omista asioistaan."

Ihan vaan kielellisen jumppaamisen ilosta, hieman vapauksia lauseen muokkauksessa ottaen voi sanoa: ”Haluaisin asua vain omista asioistaan huolta pitävien ihmisten kansoittamassa maailmassa.”


----------



## Hakro

mievaan said:


> Ihan va*i*n kielellisen jumppaamisen ilosta, hieman vapauksia lauseen muokkauksessa ottaen voi sanoa: ”Haluaisin asua vain omista asioistaan huolta pitävien ihmisten kansoittamassa maailmassa.”


Tietenkin noin voi sanoa. Se on kieliopillisesti oikein mutta selvästi pitempi ja hankalammin (vieraskielisen) tulkittavissa kuin alkuperäinen lause. "Kielellinen jumpaaminen" ei välttämättä ole ilo kielen opiskelijalle.


----------



## hullu_saksalainen

http://books.google.de/books?id=-xl...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

There is an English online version... I think it is p207ff there.


----------

